# Auger pulley alignment off-throws belt



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

I have one of the Craftsmen Noma Snow King made by Murray (I guess)

Just this season I'm having an issue with the large main auger pulley seems to be out of alignment. 

There is a normal (non-problem) wear mark on the auger tensioner and part of the tensioner isn't aligned any more.

There is also an arm that has a small nylon guide that fits in the pulley groove that isn't quire aligned anymore

When I use the snowblower, I can engage the auger but the belt pops as soon as I let off the handle.

Does the big pulley have an adjustment? 

Anyone have and solve this issue?

Thanks in advance...we have about 30 inches of snow and this is a serious PITA...


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does the belt look to be aligned when the auger is engaged ? is there " belt keepers" on the unit?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Geezer. Try grabbing the auger pulley and see if you have any movement up and down or side to side. It sounds like the bearing or bushing between the impeller and the auger pulley may be worn out and needs to be replaced. Has this been on going problem or some thing that just occurred? I'm guessing the nylon pad is actually a brake pad and if it doesn't align with the pulley groove, the bearing\bushing is gone to the impeller.


----------



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

it LOOKS to be aligned; the difference here is 1/4" so hard to eyeball but the auger brake is out of alignment. I have to look to see if the tensioner is out of alignment...but it does have a wide area so it has more play.. 

I have to pop outside and look at that b/c it doesn't really look like the auger pulley or the engine pulley adjust and they were not removed or touched from last season.

Seems like the auger tension pulley is likely the issue? That would also account for the positional wear from the auger brake being off too!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sometimes the frames can crack where the scoop bolts to the drive section or the bolts can work themselves loose. When you push down on the handles it can cause enough flex to pop the belt off too. It could just be your belt is too old and stretched or just plain the wrong belt.


----------

